# Kick to close tailgate? Anyone figure this out?



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone with an OBD11 figure out if you can reprogram the kick to open tailgate feature to also do a kick to close?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bonk!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Not possible.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jayin0507 said:


> Anyone with an OBD11 figure out if you can reprogram the kick to open tailgate feature to also do a kick to close?


are you kidding? it is a miracle when i kick and it opens lol


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

audivw guy said:


> are you kidding? It is a miracle when i kick and it opens lol


+1 lmao


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Kick straight forward just left of the hitch to open. Don't sweep. I get it on the first try 80% of the time. 

Kick to close would be cool too.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I get it on the first try 80% of the time.


LMAO 80% of the time lol


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Kick in and out and step back.....mine works 100% of the time 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the OP is asking if you can program the tailgate to _close_ not open.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> I think the OP is asking if you can program the tailgate to _close_ not open.


Most understand that would be dangerous and VW won't allow it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> I think the OP is asking if you can program the tailgate to _close_ not open.


He is and no, you can't do it as I posted above. Spent a lot of time searching/messing around and it's a no-go.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> He is and no, you can't do it as I posted above. Spent a lot of time searching/messing around and it's a no-go.


I would love to have that too and have looked everywhere and can't find a solution too. The only car that I know off that can do that (or at least aware off) is Land-Rover


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hfqkhal said:


> I would love to have that too and have looked everywhere and can't find a solution too. The only car that I know off that can do that (or at least aware off) is Land-Rover


Have you considered how dangerous that option would be? Isn't there a button on the hatch edge to close it?


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

My wife's 2018 Rogue does it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Do you want to know so your tailgate can close on top of you while you step under the bumper to load the car?


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Those having issues with open, you have to step back after you front kick... It's delayed. I had to have a tech show me because I was ready to ask for it to be repaired. Now I'm 100% functioning.

As for kick to close, I don't understand why that's not a function. My wife's BMW has it and it makes so much sense...

Kick Open - Great because my hands are full so I can easily put the stuff in the trunk.

Kick Close - I'm home and unload my car, my hands are full and I can't reach up to close the trunk... seems like a fail on logic for VW.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

me using the kick to open 
https://media.giphy.com/media/KXyKSpfcZ0GUU/giphy.gif

https://giphy.com/gifs/KXyKSpfcZ0GUU/html5


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> Those having issues with open, you have to step back after you front kick... It's delayed. I had to have a tech show me because I was ready to ask for it to be repaired. Now I'm 100% functioning.
> 
> As for kick to close, I don't understand why that's not a function. My wife's BMW has it and it makes so much sense...
> 
> ...


That is so true. This how I finally figured it out and works for me 100% of the time. As to closing yes I also agree it would be unsafe. Land Rover has figured this out as they have put the kick to Open/close on the left corner of their cars. while all the rest still in the center.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hfqkhal said:


> .....This how I finally figured it out and works for me 100% of the time.....


By reading the OM, I will assume......


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Hfqkhal said:


> That is so true. This how I finally figured it out and works for me 100% of the time. As to closing yes I also agree it would be unsafe. Land Rover has figured this out as they have put the kick to Open/close on the left corner of their cars. while all the rest still in the center.


so you get a door in the eye instead of back of the head.. interesting. :sly:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> so you get a door in the eye instead of back of the head.. interesting. :sly:


One could if they stand the wrong way. But from
What I have seen is really one stand on the side of the car to do it. But here is the kicker since it is on the driver side and one is parked on the street then one could be exposed to be hit by a passing car. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> Those having issues with open, you have to step back after you front kick... It's delayed. I had to have a tech show me because I was ready to ask for it to be repaired. Now I'm 100% functioning.
> 
> As for kick to close, I don't understand why that's not a function. My wife's BMW has it and it makes so much sense...
> 
> ...


That is my thinking exactly. If you don't have hands to open the trunk to load it wouldn't it make sense that your hands would be full to close it. 

If you can't kick to close it there something where it the sensor can't detect the fob and closes automatically just like other cars. 

oh well like like you tagged first world problems.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> That is my thinking exactly. If you don't have hands to open the trunk to load it wouldn't it make sense that your hands would be full to close it.
> 
> If you can't kick to close it there something where it the sensor can't detect the fob and closes automatically just like other cars.
> 
> oh well like like you tagged first world problems.


In my opinion they did not have the option in there for legal and protection purposes. You could be reaching to pick something up and for some reason the sensor pics up the foot and starts to close (it could be a kid or who ever) and lets say the reverse feature for some reason malfunctioned then the mach can possibly do some damage and then VW will be on the hook with law suits. Yes it is convenient to us but to any business the legal potential outweighs such.

look at how Landrover does it in the video below and you can see it is on the side of the car and not behind so that safety issue is mitigated. go to 1:35 time frame


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> In my opinion they did not have the option in there for legal and protection purposes. You could be reaching to pick something up and for some reason the sensor pics up the foot and starts to close (it could be a kid or who ever) and lets say the reverse feature for some reason malfunctioned then the mach can possibly do some damage and then VW will be on the hook with law suits. Yes it is convenient to us but to any business the legal potential outweighs such.
> 
> look at how Landrover does it in the video below and you can see it is on the side of the car and not behind so that safety issue is mitigated. go to 1:35 time frame



Well **** if Audi could do it why can't VW.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Just saw my neighbor and asked him he tried and it didn't close. He has to call the dealer to see why. Gave him your link to show if he needs to. Now, it might be time to look into the Q7 area and see if any one can see it in their controls and may be we can go on from there. I just hope that VW did not leave this out on purpose to give the Audi the one up.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I was washing the Atlas tonight and had the key fob sitting a few feet behind the hatch. It opened suddenly when I was not in the kick area. I assume it was activated by water running down the bumper. Funny it should happen while this discussion is going.


----------



## Zapper (Apr 12, 2003)

*Tailgate Hokey Pokey*

You put your left foot in you pull your left foot out you do the hokey pokey and you shake it all about


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Zapper said:


> You put your left foot in you pull your left foot out you do the hokey pokey and you shake it all about


I tried this...didn't work


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> I tried this...didn't work


Key in pocket.

Step toward bumper. Put foot fully under hitch area and remove (all the way in all the way out)

Step back.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Key in pocket.
> 
> Step toward bumper. Put foot fully under hitch area and remove (all the way in all the way out)
> 
> Step back.


Under but a bit on the left side of it. It works every time for me. Basically have your foot be away about 3 to 5 inches at its highest point from the hitch 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have the SE Tech package, is this option only available on the SEL?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

m-dub2.0 said:


> I have the SE Tech package, is this option only available on the SEL?


What did you find on the VW website?


----------

